
Facebook apologises for psychological experiments on users (2014) - dwighttk
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jul/02/facebook-apologises-psychological-experiments-on-users
======
nikolu
They don't apologize for the experiments; they apologize for the way they
communicated about it.

